# Schenker mit 675m oder 7970m?



## Gast20140429 (2. Oktober 2012)

Kaufe mir ein neues Notebook für ca.:1500,-Euro
Bei Preis/Leistung habe ich an Schenker gedacht
Aber was ist jetzt besser für mich, die NG 675m GTX oder ATI`s 7970m
Die Ausstatung der Notebook´s sind identisch
Ich möchte GW2 in hoher Auflösung und guter Qualität  flüssig Spielen

Danke für eure Infos


----------



## pringles (2. Oktober 2012)

also gw2 ist nicht ganz so fordernd, das könnten beide gut darstellen. 
aber die nvidia ist eine umbenannte gtx580 und wird im veralteten 40nm verfahren hergestellt, während die amd schneller ist und weniger verbraucht, da sie im aktuellen 28nm prozess hergestellt wird  d.h. die 7970m ist klar überlegen und ist die beste wahl


----------



## Abductee (2. Oktober 2012)

P702 oder P502?
Bei 1500 würd ich mir das P722 überlegen, da bekommst ums gleiche Geld zwei 670m.
Ist zwar dann SLI, von der Preis/Leistung find ich das besser als die 675m.
Ansonsten ist die 7970m die bessere Wahl als die 675m (580m).

Ich kann mit den beiden 670m Skyrim auf 1680x1050 auf "Sehr Hoch" mit 4x AA und dem HD Patch flüssig spielen.


----------



## sQeep (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde aktuell die Finger von der 7970m lassen. Hier gibt es massive Probleme, wohl in Zusammenhang mit Enduro. Zwar soll sich das mit dem nächsten ober übernächsten Treiber bessern, allerdings ist der noch im Beta-Status soweit ich weiß. Bei nem Kollegen ging das so weit, dass weder WoW noch BF3 flüssig spielbar war und das geht vielen anderen auch so. Zwar erreicht die Karte in Benchmarks top Werte, aber in Spielen kann sie ihre Leistung, warum auch immer, aktuell nicht wirklich entfalten.

AnandTech - AMD - leider ohne Benchmarks

Ich glaube im Luxx Forum gibts ne große Abhandlung darüber.


----------



## Sarin (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo!
Vorweg: Ich hab nen Schenker-Notebook und bin sehr zufrieden.

Ich würde allerdings mit der jetzigen Erfahrung immer auf die Komponenten zurück greifen, die die geringer TDP haben. Mein Notebook wird mit der GTX 540M nämlich mitunter ganz schön warm.
Entsprechend achte auch den Prozessor-TDP und nimm die AMD-GPU. Letztere ist ja meist verlustleistungsärmer. Und da die CPU sich meist eine Heatpipe mit der GPU teilt sind 10Watt TDP hier auch ne Menge. Von nem SLI in nem Laptop würde ich sowas von abraten. Dann lieber das Geld in ne ordentliche SSD (Samsung 830 oder 840Pro) stecken.


----------



## Spookryder (2. Oktober 2012)

Also wenn du dir wegen der Kuehlung sorgen machen solltest dann waehle defintiv ein Modell der P Variante, denn das hat eine wesentlich bessere Kuehlung wie wie eines der A modelle,

Also ich hab mit der GTX675m bisher keine Probleme in sachen kuehlung gehabt beim P Modell

Aber von der AMD GPU wuerde ich dir im moment aufgrund der grossen Probleme mit Enduro (Umschaltung zwischen Desktop und Spielegrafikmodus) abraten.

Aber der tipp von Abductee is auch nich schlecht 

Gruss

Spooky


----------



## Abductee (2. Oktober 2012)

Sarin schrieb:


> Von nem SLI in nem Laptop würde ich sowas von abraten.



Aus welchem Grund? Die Temperatur?
Meine beiden 670m bewegen sich beim Spielen mit max. 75°C (moderate Lautstärke) absolut im grünen Bereich.
Das ist der Vorteil wenn zwei 75W GPU`s das Kühlsystem benutzen, das für zwei 100W GPU`s konzipiert wurde.

Das P722 hat weder Enduro noch Optimus.


----------



## Gast20140429 (2. Oktober 2012)

Kann das mahl jemand genauer erklähren wegen Treiber problemen bei ATI?!
Die sollten doch eigentlich OK sein?!
Da sollte sich doch auf die nächsten 1-2 Monate doch die ATI rentieren, wenn das mit dem Treiber behoben wird.
Aber SLI Teurer, Heiser, Lauter, mehr Strom... für 20-40% mehr Leistung nicht rentabel für mich zu mindestenz.
Oder was sagt ihr dazu.


----------



## Spookryder (2. Oktober 2012)

Das Problem ist Folgendes

Bei NVIDIA (OPTIMUS) funtkioniert im gegenteil zur AMD (ENDURO) sehr gut.
D.h. das wenn du im Desktopbetrieb bist also nicht am Spielen oder sonstiges wo keine grossen Grafikanforderungen sind schaltet die Grafik von der der Integrierten CPU ein und wenn du Grafisch anspruchvollere Ssachen laufen hast schaltet die Externe Grafikkarte ein, Optimus ist einfach nur ein Programm das regelt wie und wann die Interne GPU in der CPU abgeschaltet oder angeschaltet wird.

Das selbe ist bei AMD (ENDURO) auch so nur das AMD zur zeit noch grosse Probleme damit hat das die Interne Grafikeinheit in der CPU ab oder Angeschaltet wird.

NVIDIA (OPTIMUS) = Funktioniert sehr gut
AMD (ENDURO) = funtkioniert gar nicht naja schon aber hat halt noch grosse macken.

So in etwa, hoffe ist ein wenig verstaendlich 

Aber notfalls gibt es noch deinen Freund Google


----------



## Abductee (2. Oktober 2012)

graho schrieb:


> Aber SLI Teurer, Heiser, Lauter, mehr Strom... für 20-40% mehr Leistung nicht rentabel für mich zu mindestenz.
> Oder was sagt ihr dazu.



Im Falle des P722 stimmt das nur bei der Stromaufnahme, der Rest ist der gegenteilige Fall.
Die Lüfter drehen leiser und die GPU`s und die CPU sind kühler.
Der Wirkungsgrad von SLI liegt glaub ich eher bei 0-80%
Und die zwei 670m sind in der Serienkonfiguration schon im Preis enthalten.
Beim P702 hättest du die Wahl zwischen 675m und der Aufpreispflichtigen 7970m.
Mit dem P722 gibts auch keine ATI-Probleme da kein Enduro (oder Optimus) unterstützt wird.

Ein Problem hat Enduro auch nur mit der automatischen Umschaltung.
Falls das mal nicht funktioniert, muss man halt selber umschalten oder ein entsprechendes Profil erstellen.


----------



## Schinkennudel (2. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du noch etwas wartest, sollten die neuen Modelle gtx 670mx und 675mx erhältlich sein, diese basieren dann auch auf der Keplerarchitektur


----------



## Gast20140429 (2. Oktober 2012)

Ja aber so lange will ich nicht warten.
Ich denke für ein Notebook das ich nur 2 Jahre nutze ist die 7970 schon OK.
Und die Treiber Probleme sollten auch balt behoben sein.


----------



## Spookryder (3. Oktober 2012)

Ja die Treiberprobleme sollten schon seid nem HALBEN jahr geloest sein aber sind sie noch nicht !


----------

